# This guy is amazing!



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

I really hope the link works....its incredible what this chap can do with his mouth! 8O :wink: 
http://www.thatvideosite.com/video/3841


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

He is utterly amazing!! Thanks for posting it.

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Who needs an orchestra with a voice like that? Thanks Linda for putting it on the forum.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Whats so clever about that? :?

If I was a little more tanned, taller, better looking, with a great haircut, possessed any charisma at all, spent years practising & had a *lot* of talent.

I could do that! :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Linda, I bet he's great parties  excellent.

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Drummer, so what is it exactly you're missing? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice one Linda. A very talented lad that Bobby Mc.
Johnny F


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

crazylady said:


> Hi Drummer, so what is it exactly you're missing? :roll: :roll: :roll:


OK, so i *am* really hansom!
8) 
Just heavily disguised! :wink:


----------

